# for a firepit...



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

if you had a fire pit with seating... what would you build the seating out of? would you make wooden benches, use more brick... Im open to ideas I am trying to envision a deck and a fire pit


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Make every on bring their own dang seat LOL. Are you looking for bench seating or something with a back to it?


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

stained concrete for all of it.....easy maintenance, not too hard to pour/stain yourself or relatively cheap for a contractor to do it and it looks great! Plus, Chino can't eat it! LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought about the concrete idea.. .I like it. I have buddies who have experience with things like this, so it will be hands on for me, I just want to see all my options


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

we are re-doing all of our floors in concrete next spring! With all the new stains you can have the durability and affordability of concrete but have it look and feel like uber-expensive marble!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my uncles' at their cabin just used plastic lounge seating so that way when the grass got long they were easily stacked away and the grass could be mowed. for temporary use for guests, last year we used hay bales and then when we didn't need em anymore we stacked em around bear's kennel to block snow and wind


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> we are re-doing all of our floors in concrete next spring! With all the new stains you can have the durability and affordability of concrete but have it look and feel like uber-expensive marble!


we almost rented a house that had stained concrete. it was a bit cold, but im never complaining about it being chilly. I hate being hot.

And youre right.. It does look flashy and expensive!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

eeew cold concrete = hemriods lmao My mom has some teak chairs that are pretty low to the ground and are laid back. they're pretty comfy.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

why dont you just buy some nice patio furniture? thats what we have around ours...its pretty and comfy...and we never use the fire pit. lmfao.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Shantel that's because you're not popular enough to have a BOMB butt fire pit party!!! LMAO i had to say it you can go ahead and whack me with the mallet now:hammer:


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> eeew cold concrete = hemriods lmao My mom has some teak chairs that are pretty low to the ground and are laid back. they're pretty comfy.


really not sure how 'roids got in the convo! LOL

actually, concrete helps your heating and cooling costs because it retains the heat/cold and durability is awesome....with 7 dogs in the house AND occassional fosters we need anything we can get that is durable! :roll:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Shantel that's because you're not popular enough to have a BOMB butt fire pit party!!! LMAO i had to say it you can go ahead and whack me with the mallet now:hammer:


PFFT! That, AND...I live in a subdivision with about 12 houses in my backyard. LOL. AND, were the youngest people that live here (as far as owning the home), SO...I feel like wed get security called on us (our neighborhood as security...our town doesnt have enough police, lol). LAMEEEE!!!! Also, no one loves me enough to come over.  LOL. 

Oh, and...:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i have seen some nice stuff done with flat stone, expensive and more of a look though... formed concrete, when done well can be really nice...
here is my uncles site, check out photos and "fire rings"
Scotty's Plantscapes


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

megz said:


> i have seen some nice stuff done with flat stone, expensive and more of a look though... formed concrete, when done well can be really nice...
> here is my uncles site, check out photos and "fire rings"
> Scotty's Plantscapes


dude if i had the money for some work like that I wouldnt put in a wooden deck, id make the whole thing out of stone like that.. .WOW


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> why dont you just buy some nice patio furniture? thats what we have around ours...its pretty and comfy...and we never use the fire pit. lmfao.


too ordinary. I don't like the look of frilly patio furniture, especially around somethin thats gonna be roastin some dead animals, and some waste LOL

PLUS I want something that's set in there anyway. It's windy in Oklahoma, stuff gets knocked over all the time.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

you callin me ordinary? boyyyyy...ill hafta hurt you.  jkjkjk


----------

